# Teach me something



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As a prepper I would score myself about a 65 on a scale of 1-100 as far as knowledge, supplies, etc. The entire reason I came here was to learn more and with that I'd like you guys to school me. We all know the basics but everyone has some little piece of knowledge most don't know or think about. So what small tip (on any prepping subject) can you teach me?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I understand and respect your ambition to learn the more rare tricks of the trade.
I also worry this way of learning will not serve you as well as you or I both would hope.

The purpose of prepping is not only to survive but also to take time, to make proper preparation
to have more time to react in a life saving way in a disaster and emergency. It is important for you
to "take time".

The reason you need to go out and discover these things is cause you know your needs, we do not,
and there are too many variables in which our knowledge may or may not apply. others may or may not
agree. But for instance if I tell you Yucca plants are a great food source, many don't know that, but would
it help you if there are no yucca plants where you live?

So I offer you this...

*1. Adapt or Die* - _Many people fail not cause they are incapable of succeeding but, because they
are unwilling to change themselves or go out of their comfort zone to achieve their goal._

*2. Time and Patience *- _No certificate in badassary will guarantee my safety. 
Nor will being the most expert of expert preppers. Something you just can't help. Maybe you planned and 
prepped to run out of food and water but instead die to an infection. Life has a funny way of humbling us, and showing 
us, no matter how in control we believe we are in our fate, some things are simply out of our control and no 
amount of self instilled piss and vinegar will change that.

Learn, but do so patiently, calmly, and over time, do so and you will do so in an emergency, or else risk
being panicked and stressed your whole life about all challenges you face. 
Survival is greatly psychology first, skills second, and gear last.

Prepping is not a race to prepare for a disaster but instead a war to endure and outlast._

*3. Learn to be at peace in times of peace, 
and learn to be at peace in times of war, 
but always be committed to the war you fight, 
and always be committed to a war to bring back peace.*

_This is much easier said than done, but once mastered is much
easier done than said. As much as prepping is preparing for
a conflict of man vs __________. Learning to live at peace in
yourself is essential in all combat. Hesitation and doubt kills.

If your opponent is human, then be at peace with killing if necessary,
but always hold onto the importance of the sanctity of life._

*4. Learn to look at things mechanically.
*
_If you learn to build a table, you can use that knowledge to build a chair,
a bed frame, a house. Pattern recognition of the similarity between things
is one of the most precious critical thinking skills. Remember everything
has cause and effect, human action, changes in your environment etc.

Sometimes things that are not alike share some of the same traits and triggers.
_

*Lots of niche knowledge is a gamble, but the ability to acquire knowledge
based on your situation and how you apply it is what everyone should really strive for.

What is knowledge without the wisdom of how to use it?*


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I understand and respect your ambition to learn the more rare tricks of the trade.
> I also worry this way of learning will not serve you as well as you or I both would hope.
> 
> The purpose of prepping is not only to survive but also to take time, to make proper preparation
> ...


So very well said.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Treat every injury with immediate and thorough care. 

As my body has aged, its ability to heal has diminished. In a SHTF situation certain prescribed treatments may not be readily available so get into the habit of treating even the smallest cut or scrape, the slightest sprain or whatever may happen with the utmost care.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> I understand and respect your ambition to learn the more rare tricks of the trade.
> I also worry this way of learning will not serve you as well as you or I both would hope.
> 
> The purpose of prepping is not only to survive but also to take time, to make proper preparation
> ...


I would rate this the worse post of the year... it is physco babble at its worse

1st asking for guidance can provide a great reduction in wasted energy and mistakes
2nd the purpose of prepping is to have the things/skills needed to survive
3rd having things ready allows more time to react. - taking time to make proper preparation does not - it takes time
4th. he took the TIME to ask for guidance - you wasted your time by posting CRAP... yes CRAP, a bunch of cut and paste advise that may have looked good and sound so smart but will not help provide food, water, shelter, security, or medical.

There are two ways to KNOW something - 1 by doing it yourself 2 compete authority. Compete authority will save you time and money and allows for the fact that "YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU DO NOT KNOW"... others know what you do not know, you just have to ask questions..
"Looking back what would you do different?
What was the stupidest mistake you made?
What was the biggest waste of money?
What was the easy food to prep?
what is the best source for oats?

We are here hopefully to learn and to teach.

I am a serious prepper, yet I just discovered that due to the oils in pancake mix they will go bad even if sealed in mylar w/ 02. If I had known I would have saved time, energy, mylar, pancake mix, and yes MONEY

if we are going to tell people "go and find out for yourself"... well HELL, lets close down this site and stop posting any of your wisdom and mistakes and just let people find out for themselves.
_________________________________

My advise....

Take a look at your need for Food, Water, Shelter, Security, Medical - ask yourself how long of an event you want to prepare for and then start getting ready for that x 2.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> As a prepper I would score myself about a 65 on a scale of 1-100 as far as knowledge, supplies, etc. The entire reason I came here was to learn more and with that I'd like you guys to school me. We all know the basics but everyone has some little piece of knowledge most don't know or think about. So what small tip (on any prepping subject) can you teach me?


Learn the uses of a simple *quality full size single bit* axe (3.5-4.5 lbs). Much more useful than any saw in bug out/in. An essential in northern climates.

How to use for: felling trees, splitting firewood, chopping into lengths, crude carpentry like log/timber buildings/hewing logs (skills in their own), butchering large animals, BF hammer, defense, when sharp a crude plane, splitting shingle shakes, chopping ice/holes for ice fishing (yes a chisel is better), a bludgeon for pulverizing many things (e.g. apples to make cider), ......

Know how to make a new handle and fit it, sharpen it.

When I go out in the woods > 1 week the little hatchets/saws don't "cut" it, pun intended, packing 2-3 more pounds is well worth it. At home have several axes.

Then we can move on to hand firewood processing, with real hand saws, mauls, wedges,.......

Lets start with felling a tree. Consider the nearby trees and and lean or defects/widowmakers in what you are felling. Clear the area and have several avenues of escape. Plan where to drop it and start your face cut to direct the tree leaving a hinge, ca. 1/3 through the tree. Begin the back cut towards the hinge. Be mindful during the whole process as branches above can snap or the whole tree break loose unexpectedly. Unlike doing the backcut with a saw, it is difficult to use a wedge to help in starting/directing the fall. Is all your equipment/friends farther away than than the tree is tall?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> As a prepper I would score myself about a 65 on a scale of 1-100 as far as knowledge, supplies, etc.


I reject your self scoring.

after SHTF give it some time - then score yourself!!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Learn the uses of a simple *quality full size single bit* axe (3.5-4.5 lbs). Much more useful than any saw in bug out/in. An essential in northern climates.
> 
> How to use for: felling trees, splitting firewood, chopping into lengths, crude carpentry like log/timber buildings/hewing logs (skills in their own), butchering large animals, BF hammer, defense, when sharp a crude plane, splitting shingle shakes, chopping ice/holes for ice fishing (yes a chisel is better), a bludgeon for pulverizing many things (e.g. apples to make cider), ......
> 
> ...


GOOD POST

I grew up in maine (timber country)... there was always somebody with a broken leg/arm/wrist...


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Go ugly early figure that out and youll be ok.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I specialize in the unexciting: Protection is important, because injury and illness can be so devastating when you *need* to get things done. Compare packing that 2 oz of DEET or netting to chronic disability from a stupid tick bite, or the consequences of an infected blister because you didn't bother with gloves. What most preppers might not know: new and re-emergent diseases carried by insects and ticks are currently on the rise and can be very hard to diagnose and treat.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Along with the basics, the weapons and ammo, the food/water storage. I try to learn something new everyday. Sometimes it's things, the odds may be that I will never need, but then......one never knows, I guess that is why we are preppers?
I cannot stress enough the value of YouTube, yeah, I know you have to filter out the BS, but generally it's not too hard to determine if someone really knows what they are talking about or is just BS'ing.
I try to throw a video on here from time to time, ok, sometimes I feel guilty, because all I am really doing is taking someone else's videos and reposting it, but then who cares where the info comes from, as long as it's good info?
Often I think of the movie _The Edge_ you know the one with Anthony Hopkins and Alec Baldwin? Hopkins character learned all these skills, I am sure he never figured he would need...until.. the plane crash. Things he learned saved his life. That is why I try to learn as much as I can, the future is unsure.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here are the basics of staying alive, as a prepper.

1) Wear your freaking seatbelts. The number 1 thing you can do to protect your life (ESPECIALLY in high center-of-gravity vehicles like pickup trucks) is to pun on a seat belt.

2) Drive the speed limit when facing oncoming traffic directly.

3) Don't text and drive. Don't Facebook and drive. Don't read Prepperforums.net and drive. Don't talk on your damned phone and drive. I'm not saying I want to make these things illegal, but a huge percentage of modern crashes are because of this.

4) Wash your hands with hot soap and water often when you are out in public. Never, ever, open a bathroom door going out with your hands, always use a towel and dispose of it, even if that means dropping it on the floor like a pig. Assume Billy Bob just dropped a monster turd and wiped his ass with his hand, and grabbed the knob/lever on the way out... because he probably just did.

5) Get your tetanus booster. 

6) Brush & Floss. The last thing you want in an emergency is dental pain.

7) See your dentist twice a year for a cleaning, and get your dental xrays even if your teeth look perfect. If you have bleeding gums, accelerate your appointment and get deep scaling done, bleeding gums are a sign of infection and that's a leading cause of heart disease... bleeding gums can kill you.

8) Exercise at least 45 minutes a day 5 days a week.

Sorry, my tips are really boring but those right there can do more to help you survive than a year's supply of freeze dried whatever that most people will never eat.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Teach you something... teach you something... let's see....

When shooting a traditional style bow, tilt it at an angle to allow the arrow to sit in the arrow rest more securely. There is zero need to have the bow straight vertical, as the arrow is nothing more than a point on the string being pushed in a line. The orientation of the perpendicular line(string) pushing it bears no influence on the arrow's path other than straight away from it at 90 degrees. Knowing this can improve your advantage when hunting in the bush, as you can maneuver your bow for the optimal shooting angle on the target.

That's the best I got for now. Figured something more "niche" was being requested, since you likely know the general stuff already.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While we prep for the worst of scenarios, Remember to live the life you have now to it's fullest.

Sorry, I was feeling philosophical.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Learn to forage. There are lots of wild edibles out there so pick up a few field guides and do some research. Know which plants and insects are edible and actually go out and try some. Certain species are actually quite tasty and can supplement your food preps. If you're in an urban area there are still wild edibles everywhere. Some even have medicinal qualities.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot of great advice and suggestions so far and I thank you. A couple people seem to have a problem with my post. Perhaps I worded it poorly. My whole point was to get ideas for things I may not have thought of and then look into them for myself. Guess I feel as though I have hit a plateau on the learning curve and wanted to get past it. I am currently learning foraging as Ark latex suggested and I want Salt n Pepper to know I wash my hands many times a day. Thanks again for the info so far. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Learn to forage. There are lots of wild edibles out there so pick up a few field guides and do some research. Know which plants and insects are edible and actually go out and try some. Certain species are actually quite tasty and can supplement your food preps. If you're in an urban area there are still wild edibles everywhere. Some even have medicinal qualities.


A great post. Many die starving surrounded by food. Why? Ignorant/dumb/stupid.

I learned many wild foods as a youngster, from parents and grandparents. Wild greens, fungi (be careful), nuts, berries, insects, animals, ........

As mentioned learn nutritional value, when they can be gathered, cooking/storage, poisonous look-alikes. This will take years but is a worthwhile study.

If you do not have a qualified Mentor (especially fungi) get some books/field guides. Do not trust things like Wiki where any idiot can post.....

P.S. If you already have these skills/knowledge, pass them on to someone who will do the same


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Spice said:


> I specialize in the unexciting: Protection is important, because injury and illness can be so devastating when you *need* to get things done. Compare packing that 2 oz of DEET or netting to chronic disability from a stupid tick bite, or the consequences of an infected blister because you didn't bother with gloves. What most preppers might not know: new and re-emergent diseases carried by insects and ticks are currently on the rise and can be very hard to diagnose and treat.


On a related note, elemental sulphur (powdered or 'flowers') can be bought in bulk and is shelf-stable without needing climate control. I'm told if you put it in a sock and beat the sock around your shoes and lower pant legs it discourages ticks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."

Relax.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."
> 
> Relax.


Anyone that quotes Tyler Durden is ok in my book.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> A couple people seem to have a problem with my post..


I don't have a problem with your post, though I can't say that about maine-marine in regards to mine. 

Maybe he is just tougher than I am, or something, but my psycho-babble was a focus on the importance
of survival psychology. No matter how much gear, technical knowledge mastery, and physical fitness you have, if you already
checked out emotionally or mentally then your body is gonna be the next thing to break.

It is the same with our troops, you hear often hear stories about how soldiers opted out or died cause they already quit a fight 
some of them were never prepared for to begin with. Just like the military, a shtf type of scenario is something you don't get
to quit just cause your neck deep in shit that you can't handle day one in an unforgiving environment.

I never enlisted, and you can count that against me for being civilian. But I see a lot of parallels, and honestly not everyone
is a soldier, and not every soldier is some elite killing machine as hollywood would like to have us believe.

I stand by what I said, cause learning is a process, and when you go through the process you get to learn about all the
reasons why something doesn't work. Failure through testing and practice before the actual scenario is so much more
valuable than someone handing over knowledge without the hard work. You also fail to appreciate how hard shit can be,
and how frustrating stuff can get under pressure until you have failed over and over again in a controlled setting.

Now times that by two, and it also gives you a good bearing of just how stressful it will be when you get one shot or seconds count.
Free knowledge is great, but always take it with a grain of salt until put into practice.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

jmo, a big part of effective prepping is effective planning.

I would recommend that you get a notepad and develop a very simple planning process that will work for you. It is one of these things that can get increasingly more complex as time goes on, but it is extremely important to set the stage by getting a formal system started right away. Don't be like me, I've been at this since Aug, and I don't really have a decent planning system yet.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Get training on everything you possibly can. And learn to train on your own. Fitness, weapons, tactics, first aid, defensive driving, racing, flying, rock climbing, field sanitation, CBRN, etc.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

what is CBRN stand for?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Chemical Biological radiological nuclear


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm 15km from a military base, I don't think I'll live to see than one.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If you spend a lot of time in the woods, wear a dog flea/tick collar around each ankle.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

CBRN covers everything. Parasites, disease, chemical poisoning, etc. Lots of stuff that's practical for every day people. Even if it's what to expect if you end up in a decon station. Hell even if a factory or farm store has a disaster like a fire there are dangers


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> If you spend a lot of time in the woods, wear a dog flea/tick collar around each ankle.


Good to know. I do spend a lot of time in the woods hiking and camping. Thank you sir.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Chemical Biological radiological nuclear


(Oh crap, Slippy pulls out his notebook and frantically searches for the CBRN training stuff...then scribbles a few letters and scurries away muttering to himself, "how in the hell did I miss this"?...)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There are awesome CBRN and hazmat training courses for free online.


----------

